
Introducing ODS – High performances SQL database as a service - Usu
https://blog.online.net/2017/02/09/introducing-ods-high-performances-sql-database-infrastructure-for-any-workloads/
======
markonen
Looks to be very specifically geared towards a certain type of database load.
The ratio of CPU, RAM and storage is fixed, and (in my opinion) the offering
includes tons of CPU/RAM with relatively paltry storage sizes.

Additionally, no built-in HA / replication options.

That said, this nicely illustrates how nearly any competent setup will run
circles around RDS in terms of queries per second.

And yet I still choose RDS…

~~~
matt2000
Agreed, not being able to scale storage independently of CPU is kind of a deal
breaker. Feels like it's just a way to get you up to higher instance types
whether you need the CPU or not.

------
rubenv
Where are these hosted?

Much queries per second is fine, but I care about latency. Unless you're in
AWS, it'll be hard to beat AWS RDS on that count.

~~~
cknight
Online.net's data centres are all located in the Paris region.

